# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Wiet roken, kan dit kwaad?

## MissMuuske

Mijn dochter van 19 rookt dagelijks 5 joints. (volgens eigen zeggen)
Kan dat kwaad? Heeft dit lichamelijke gevolgen voor haar? Zoja, welke?
Als ze niks heeft reageert ze erg agressief. (niet alleen verbaal)
Ben bang dat ze echt verslaafd is. Wat kan ik doen om haar te helpen?

Groetjes MB

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi MB,

Roken is zoiezo schadelijk, joint (wiet) ofwel drugs is ook schadelijk! 5 Joints per dag vind ik persoonlijk héél veel... Heb je al eens met haar gepraat? Je zou ook samen met haar een afspraak kunnen maken bij je huisarts, hij kan tips voor haar hebben en haar wellicht met dit probleempje kunnen helpen.

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## MissMuuske

Bedankt voor je reactie!

Ja, ik heb er al vaker met haar over gepraat, maar het heeft weinig effect gehad.
Haar vriend (een kamper) gebruikt ook en die heeft erg veel (teveel) invloed op haar.
Zij bekostigt die troep, want meneer heeft gen geld.
Het is een vreselijke situatie!
Ikzelf heb last van een paniekstoornis en hyperventilatie en ik heb het gevoel dat het hierdoor wordt verergerd. De reuk van die troep pakt me erg. Of beeld ik me dat maar in? Het is een moeilijke situatie!

Groetjes MB

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi MB,

Kan me er wel wat bij voorstellen dat je er last van hebt hoor! Wiet heeft echt géén aangenaam geurtje, vind het zelfs behoorlijk stinken ook..

Heb je je dochter de echte waarheid al eens goed verteld : Dus jíj betaald voor die rommel terwijl hij het gebruikt etc etc. En dan de vraag: Wíl ze zelf iets aan haar drugsgebruik doen? Of vind zij het prima zo?

Wanneer ze echt wat aan haar drugsgebruik wilt doen dan zou je haar over kunnen halen tot hulp zoeken dmv een arts in te schakelen.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Nell

Hallo MB,

las je berichtje en wilde even reageren;
ik maak er op uit dat je dochter nog bij je woont en "gewoon" in je huis wiet rookt?
Je kunt als eerste verbieden dat er in JOU huis wiet gerookt wordt, JIJ bepaalt toch in je eigen huis??
Hier in huis is er een "zero tollerance" voor wat betreft wiet roken, ik vind het spul ook verschrikkelijk stinken.
Mijn dochter (18) is ook aan de wiet ( geweest), gaat ook met "verkeerde" vriendjes om die ook blowen.
Kan haar alleen maar ontmoedigen door te zeggen dat die vriendjes hier niet in huis welkom zijn, dus komen ze hier ook niet binnen.
Ik ontmoedig haar ook door de omgang met deze vriendjes te ontmoedigen en haar hierin te beperken.
Ik kan het niet voorkomen dat ze toch blowt, dat kan niemand!
Praat erover met elkaar, dialoog hierin is erg belangrijk met je kind.
Je verteld ook dat je dochter alles bekostigd, zorg er dan voor dat JIJ haar niet financieert in deze!
Als ze dit toch door wil zetten zal ze ook flink moeten werken om dit te bekostigen, dan wordt het op den duur misschien toch te duur voor haar ( en haar vriend!)
Probeer haar gewoon in alles te ontmoedigen zodat ze eens goed na gaat denken waar ze in godsnaam mee bezig is....
Je kunt naar de huisarts gaan voor hulp, maar die kan je alleen tips geven, je/ jullie moeten het toch ZELF doen, dat moeten we allemaal in deze maatschappij.
Probeer je dus eens wat harder op te stellen t.o.v. je dochter, stel duidelijke regels op in jou huis, JIJ bepaalt! ( want jij betaald de rekening, toch?)

Wens je heel veel sterkte en succes!

Groetjes,

Nell

----------


## Atleet

Wiet is een apart middel ik rook het zelf ook maar ben ook van plan om er mee te stoppen puur voor mijn gemoedstoestand.

Wiet versterkt de mood waar in iemand verkeerd. Ben je neeslagtig dan kun je er nog rotter door gaan voelen. Ben je blij dan kun je nog veel blijer er van worden.
En ben je anstig poe dan kun je serieuse angstaanvallen gaan krijgen.

Ik zit zelf met stemmingswisselingen en lichte depressies en wiet helpt daar zeker niet bij dus vandaar dat ik er ook maar mee wil stoppen. Wat mij een beetje tegen houd voor dat eene stickie in de avond is het probleem dat ik al jaren slecht slaap en moeilijk in slaap kan komen. Maar ik heb het nu 5 dagen laten staan. Dan maar ff de tanden opelkaar wat slapen betreft. Overdag ben ik iig al een stuk fitter

----------


## Oki07

Goed van je! Melatonine kan je helpen om in slaap te komen en door te slapen. Het is een lichaamseigen stof en het is niet verslavend. Het is gewoon verkrijgbaar bij de drogist in tabletjes van 0,1 mg. Zelf gebruik ik 1 mg. dus tien tabletjes door de weeks. In het weekend gebruik ik het niet. Dan ga ik later naar bed en hoef niet zo vroeg op.

----------


## Atleet

Hehehe thnx voor de tip. Ik heb die krengen ook maar helpen niet
Bij mij licht het probleem meer dat ik geen rust in mijn hoofd heb (ADD)
Wat wel zou helpen is iets waar ik niet meer zo van ga zitten denken.

----------

